# About to purchase a CTD...



## truthstar (Aug 1, 2014)

I've been eyeing a diesel Cruze since I had two amazing experiences with the gasoline version on two separate trips out of town a few years ago. I'll be moving up North (Oakland, CA) and need to replace my daily driver, a 1981 Mercedes Benz 300SD (great car). I'm walking out of the dealership on Tuesday with a 2014 CTD with a power sunroof, audio system/nativation, and the convenience package, all for only $27,408 after all fees and taxes. I'd say that is pretty good, right?

I have a few questions for ya'll though:

- What advice do you have for breaking the car in, primarily to achieve great MPG?

- Does anyone know of a good aftermarket warranty? I've been told some banks have one that covers repairs, etc. but unfortunately mine offers nothing like that. Not a fan of dealership extended warranties due to all of the loop holes and fine print.

- Thoughts on burning B20? I made the switch with my 300SD a year ago when it became more available and I've had no complaints aside from needing to change the fuel filter a few times due to the "cleaning out" characteristic of biodiesel in older diesels.

- Rust proofing? I'm going to be living right off the coast in San Francisco and do not want to deal with rust issues down the road, any advice?

Thank you, I'm very excited for my new CTD


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I was using he cruise control after 2 days.. About 200 miles.. Break in is important but these cars get great mileage on the highway right out of the box.. After a couple hundred miles set the cc between 60 and 65 mph and watch the fuel mileage skyrocket.. Bump up the tires to 40 - 44 if you don't mind a slightly firmer ride..


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

I love mine, mileage did increase noticeably after few thousand miles, break in is in owners manual, don't keep steady rpm too much and don't over rev, over work engine, like a lot of uphill or loaded with passengers and junk. Can't remember the mileage for breakin period, thinking 600


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

Motor has a mileage sweet spot around 1500 rpm, you can manually shift this Trans to keep it there. I still get 55 mpg going 70 however. Fuel filter has drain if you get some crappy b20, I use it, probably won't in winter.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Treat her like a lady and she'll bring you home every time.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I've decided to avoid B20 in my CTD because of warnings in the CTD owners' manual. I dislike taxpayer subsidized biofuels like B20 and E10. They increase CO2 emissions and damage the vehicles and equipment that use them. I drove a 1985 300DT with the bulletproof Mercedes turbodiesel engine for 24 years before buying my CTD. I doubt that the CTD engine will be as robust so I'm going to avoid the potential B20 problems such as water contamination and old, rancid base oils.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Congrats.... The CTD is ccasion14:


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Congrats!
Wish the Diesel was available when we bought ours.
-no on the extended warranty, they all have loop holes
-no on the rust proofing, you don't live in the rust belt, I do and didn't undercoat my car. Just was often and good.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

After 78K miles in mine, I can offer the following suggestions:

1. I broke all the "rules" for break in. I drove it hard from the start, set the cruise on long trips, etc etc and now as a result I get excellent fuel economy and have practically zero oil consumption at 78K miles.


2. I avoid anything over B5 and have had no fuel system related issues. 


Congrats on your car! I have owned several MB diesels in the past, old and new and the CTD stacks up well in many respects.


----------



## truthstar (Aug 1, 2014)

I appreciate the warm welcome, very excited to get my car and start driving.


----------

